# 29 março 2013 - mau tempo



## Aristocrata (30 Mar 2013 às 01:19)

Deixo aqui um vídeo e imagens captadas no dia 29 de Março de 2013 (6ª feira santa), dia de elevada pluviosidade aqui no concelho de Paços de Ferreira (70,6 mm registados na minha estação).
Depois de uma semana com muita chuva (entre o dia 24 e o dia 29 o acumulado de precipitação foi de 315,7 mm), com os solos saturados, a chuva levou a que todas as linhas de água do concelho saltassem para fora do seu leito normal.

P.S.: Apenas tinha o telemóvel comigo pelo que a qualidade é a possível...

*Nestas 5 imagens o rio Eiriz a 200 mts de casa corre fora do seu leito normal. Este é um pequeno rio com 2 a 3 mts de largura nesta zona da freguesia de Meixomil:*





















*A água escapa-se por onde pode:*





*Pequena ribeira na freguesia de Meixomil:*












*Outra ribeira na freguesia de Meixomil:*





*Rio Ferreira na freguesia de Paços de Ferreira:*












*Rio Carvalhosa (por vezes apelidado de "cerejinha") na freguesia de Paços de Ferreira:*









*Vídeo captado pelas 09.27h:*


----------

